# Message about the obvious - R5 with 1.4x and 100-400



## JPAZ (Jan 24, 2021)

Did a quick image this evening of the moon in a hazy sky. Since I am still thinking about options for long lenses, I used my EF 100-400 MKii with a 1.4x Mk iii and an off brand EF-RF adapter. The photo is nothing special, but it was hand held and I am impressed with the abilities of this camera, its focus, and the IS. But, when I shut the camera down a message appeared: "Keep the lens cap on after you turn the camera off." Maybe that message is always there and I never noticed it before since I usually turn the LCD around to protect it. I just thought it was kind of humorous.

Anyway, I will not give up this lens for the RF 100-500 after seeing this result (1/800; f/8; 490 mm; ISO 640 hand held. No processing except for some cropping)

ISO 640 hand


----------



## SteveC (Jan 24, 2021)

(Edit to add reasons mentioned by Joules below)

Reasons to switch: 1) You hate adapters 2) You really want that 400-500 range. 3) weight

Reasons not to switch: 1) You own Canon cameras that aren't RF and want to be able to keep using this lens on them. 2) The 100-500 won't take extenders at some focal lengths. 3) Money.

I found the first two uncompelling, and the first reason not to do it compelling.


----------



## Joules (Jan 24, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Reasons to switch: 1) You hate adapters 2) You really want that 400-500 range.
> 
> Reasons not to switch: 1) You own Canon cameras that aren't RF and want to be able to keep using this lens on them. 2) The 100-500 won't take extenders at some focal lengths.
> 
> I found the first two uncompelling, and the first reason not to do it compelling.


There is also weight as a plus for the 100-500 and money as a contra.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 24, 2021)

I started a thread comparing the two https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/t...s-ef-100-400mm-ii-vs-400mm-do-ii-on-r5.39813/
The 100-400mm II is still a great lens and works beautifully on the R5. The 100-500mm has an edge at short distances and has as good resolution at 500mm as the 1.4xTC + 100-400mm II at 560mm. There's no pressing reason to upgrade but if you have the cash it may be worth it. I bought the lens and don't regret it, but am keeping one of my 100-400mm II for my 5DSR.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks, all. I think the budget will drive me to wait on this. f/8 at 560mm with the EF versus f/7.1 at 500mm with the RF? Not often that will be a big difference using the R5. Thanks for the opinions.

AND, now I might be able to afford the 15-35  

JPAZ


----------



## BadBird (Feb 5, 2021)

After just under 3 months and almost 3,000 shots with the R5 using either the 100-500 or the 800 f11, today is the first time that I saw the message "Keep the lens cap on after you turn the camera off" when shutting down. It must have something to do with installing the Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R on a Sigma 60-600 and connecting the R5 to that. I have always left the Setup Menu 4 - "Shutter at shutdown" set to "Closed" so that the sensor is protected. I also connected my 100-400 IS II with 1.4x TC to the adapter today, mounted that, and got the same message on shutdown. BTW, the 60-600 seems to work (auto focus) better with the R5 via the adapter than it ever has with several different 5D Mk IVs.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 5, 2021)

BadBird said:


> After just under 3 months and almost 3,000 shots with the R5 using either the 100-500 or the 800 f11, today is the first time that I saw the message "Keep the lens cap on after you turn the camera off" when shutting down. It must have something to do with installing the Control Ring Mount Adapter EF-EOS R on a Sigma 60-600 and connecting the R5 to that.........



Now there's a thought. I never looked but wonder if the adapter + teleconverter + lens keeps the shutter from closing at power off. Never occurred to me but maybe I (next time I use this combo) or someone else could look to see if that is the case. It is no big deal but would explain the message.

Thanks.

JPAZ


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 6, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Now there's a thought. I never looked but wonder if the adapter + teleconverter + lens keeps the shutter from closing at power off. Never occurred to me but maybe I (next time I use this combo) or someone else could look to see if that is the case. It is no big deal but would explain the message.



RF lenses close down their aperture to one stop above the smallest opening when the camera is off, I wonder if the EF lenses do the same when powering off the camera properly


----------



## AlanF (Feb 6, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> RF lenses close down their aperture to one stop above the smallest opening when the camera is off, I wonder if the EF lenses do the same when powering off the camera properly


No, they are left wide open from both EOS R and DSLRs. If the R is not powered down first, the IS of the EF doesn't park.


----------

